# Very Simple Aproch to Wine Making



## RegionRat (Jul 7, 2013)

I came across this video on Youtube. This reminds me of watching my grandfather back in the 60's making wine.

Though I would share it here

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh3T65pA2Tw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh3T65pA2Tw[/ame]

Kinda helps me to " Not Over Think Everything"

RR


----------



## Rocky (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the post, Region. The process was somewhat like we did at home many years ago. Australian guy seemed to have a mix of an Italian and Australian accent, which was a hoot. I had to chuckle because many of us on here are paranoid about cleanliness and sanitation. If you look closely at the video, you will not see any evidence of cleaning equipment. The press looked like it had not been even hosed off since the prior year as evidenced by the dust and spider webs.


----------



## pjd (Jul 7, 2013)

I enjoyed that! Thanks for posting.


----------



## nucjd (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow That was fun to watch. Just like Rocky said. I amazed with the non sanitation at every step. Just goes to show you grapes want to do what grapes do


----------



## FABulousWines (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow! Did he just cough on his glove and then stick it down in the must?
Special ingredients!

I did enjoy seeing the old school ways, but I think I'll stick to more modern methods!


----------



## RegionRat (Jul 7, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Thanks for the post, Region. The process was somewhat like we did at home many years ago. Australian guy seemed to have a mix of an Italian and Australian accent, which was a hoot. I had to chuckle because many of us on here are paranoid about cleanliness and sanitation. If you look closely at the video, you will not see any evidence of cleaning equipment. The press looked like it had not been even hosed off since the prior year as evidenced by the dust and spider webs.



I was thinking the same thing when I saw him getting the skins out of the primary with the business end of a broken shovel and when the juice running out or the rusty press. Also he doesnt use corks, just anything with a lid.... got to love it!

Oh dont forget the Dean Martin song.....

RR


----------



## joea132 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah this video kind of grossed me out...watch out for that carbon monoxide!


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jul 8, 2013)

What a Video!!!!!
Takes you back 100 years in time.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 8, 2013)

the video reminded me of my father making wine about 60 yrs. ago. Dad fermented in a wood barrel for three days regardless of fermentation status. No hydrometer. Also stems were left in. wine was placed in another barrel until it cleared. then it was ready to drink. It would be more like a tannic tonic. wine would be removed from barrel as required. therefore air would penetrate and wine would become slightly oxidized giving it a sherry taste. Everybody thought it was great!


----------



## bkisel (Jul 8, 2013)

That was fun to watch. I sent the link to three friends who make wine, I'm sure they'll enjoy the video.

Unfortunately at the end he did say something to the effect that it wasn't worth all the effort. Was he just kidding or was he serious?


----------



## GaDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 8, 2013)

That was a great video. Love to see the old/original ways of doing things. 
While I personally keep everyting sanitized(because I have had the scare put into me from here and other readings), I don't get as concerned with it as when I first started winemaking. Unless you plan on keeping the wine for an extended amount of time, then I don't think it is that big of a deal. Now I am not talking about leaving "crusties" on your hydrometer, bucket, etc. but if you don't get something spotless, it is ok.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 8, 2013)

bkisel said:


> Unfortunately at the end he did say something to the effect that it wasn't worth all the effort. Was he just kidding or was he serious?



Yeah, something about "it's cheaper to buy". I don't know what kind of grapes he's using, but from what I've seen, it is nowhere near cheaper to buy. Hopefully, he was kidding. Nice video though. I enjoy seeing the "less sanitary" end of the spectrum.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 9, 2013)

Just one point.. 

Since you haven't actually tasted his end product, you have no way of knowing if these "old ways" actually produced anything drinkable.


----------



## RegionRat (Jul 9, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Just one point..
> 
> Since you haven't actually tasted his end product, you have no way of knowing if these "old ways" actually produced anything drinkable.




As I have not tasted his wine all I can say is, the stuff my grandfather used to make was VERY drinkable.

RR


----------



## joeswine (Jul 9, 2013)

*old ways*

I thought that was very cool and very much apart of the old wine traditional way of making it, it was very cool and a different approach, don't you think? lighten up a little, have fun with IT.


----------



## jensmith (Jul 13, 2013)

The equipment looked fairly clean to me. Off colored due to age and use, not any crusties that showed up on my screen. Having used old crusty cobweb covered farm equipment ( not for wine! ) I am fairly accustomed to how it looks. His stuff was clean! Besides, he coughed on the back of his wrist before dunking it, I'm sure thats better then the hand!! Its so amazing to me how careless one can be and not have any problems, yet use every caution and still get an infection of some sort. ( not as a rule mind you, just now and then) 
After doing it the old way, why use the hydrometer instead of simpley tasting it? Funny bit of moderization to add! Personaly I would have let it set on the skinns a bit longer baced on the hydrometer reading.... 
Fun vidio. Thanks for sharing! 

I wonder how many people would stop asking for my wine if I showed them this vidio and told them this was how I made it???


----------



## DaveL (Aug 8, 2013)

What about the kids with the loaded diapers. If one of them cut loose do you reckon he would have dumped all his product?
Fun to watch. I do tend to be on the relaxed side of sanitation but I don't use my arm as a cough suppressor before stirring.


----------



## Craiger (Aug 11, 2013)

I coincidentally watched this video on youtube before seeing it here. I loved watching it! I admit, I was a disappointed at that part they threw in at the end about him not making it anymore because it's cheaper to buy. He seemed like a long time wine maker. It's always sad for me when someone loses their passion for something they loved. Although, the end of that video could've been a joke.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it's funny how paranoid we get over sanitation. Many commercial wineries are not nearly so focused. You'd be surprised.


----------

